# Video - MaxiJet Powerhead Mod



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Widen the pattern and slightly increase the flow of a MaxiJet powerhead pump with just a couple of common hand tools.


----------



## detailsrock (Nov 12, 2008)

that look really good thank you


----------



## APoirier594 (Jan 25, 2009)

thats limpits reefs isnt it


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2009)

nice !!


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

hmm i wonder if i could do this with my Aqua clears


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

looks like its mod time then


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

very nice sponsor

lol


----------



## treeboa (Aug 15, 2008)

works better using smaller holes and more of them


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

I did this with a MJ 600 pushes water better then a 1200 just out the box!!!


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

A very interesting mod. Personally, I think that if you are looking for flow you might be much better off to purchase a Sureflow mod and Suregrip magnetic holder. I'm using 2 modded 1200 pumps in my 8' long 200 gallon and have to use the smaller propeller because the large one blows sand all over the tank. If you want flow, that is a great way to get all you want at a reasonable price.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

drhank said:


> A very interesting mod. Personally, I think that if you are looking for flow you might be much better off to purchase a Sureflow mod and Suregrip magnetic holder. I'm using 2 modded 1200 pumps in my 8' long 200 gallon and have to use the smaller propeller because the large one blows sand all over the tank. If you want flow, that is a great way to get all you want at a reasonable price.


I agree I also have to mod kits on two 1200 but with this mod it seems to push more of a stedy strem with more power. With the sureflow it's a wider strem.


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

Very true!


----------

